# Le C.C.C. a encore frappé



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

[size=+1]*"Les chats écrasés permettent-ils de rouler moins cher?*[/size] [size=-1] BERLIN (Reuters) - Face à la flambée des prix à la pompe, un inventeur allemand propose un carburant alternatif bon marché fabriqué avec des chats morts.[/size]

[size=-1] Ce gazole organique, mélange de déchets et de chats écrasés, entre autres, est une alternative sûre au gazole traditionnel, a affirmé au Bild son inventeur, Christian Koch.[/size]

[size=-1] J'ai parcouru 170.000 kilomètres au volant de ma voiture avec ce mélange sans aucun problème, a assuré le scientifique originaire de Saxe.[/size]

[size=-1] Le site internet d'Alphakat GmbH, la société de Koch, explique que sa machine produit ce qu'il appelle le bio-diesel pour environ 23 centimes d'euro le litre, soit un cinquième du prix d'un litre de gazole dans une station-service. Une vingtaine de chats morts ajoutés au mélange pourraient aider à produire assez de carburant pour remplir un réservoir de 50 litres.[/size]

[size=-1] Mais le président de la Société protectrice des animaux, Wolfang Apel estime illégale l'utilisation à cette fin de chats morts. "Chats et chiens ne courent aucun danger parce que cette pratique est hors-la-loi en Allemagne", a-t-il assuré mercredi au journal. "Nous gardons un oeil sur cette histoire", a-t-il précisé."
[/size]

[size=-1]
A vos parchocs !!!!! 
[/size]


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Tant que c'est pas le K.K.K....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

C'est le mao style qui va serrer les fesses


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2005)

Je peux fournir des chats ; mais avec du plomb... Ca marche aussi?


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Dire que ma grand mère était pompiste sans le savoir....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

20 Chats, 50 litres... sur ma caisse, ça ferait dans les 800Km......hum....pas mal......


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Par contre le pot d'échappement servirait à évacuer les pelottes de poils 


"Tiens je vends ma bagnole, elle fait du 4 chats au 100..."


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je peux fournir des chats ; mais avec du plomb... Ca marche aussi?


Le chat sans plomb pollue moins...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

Tu mets du chatsoil ou de l'échaence?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le pot d'échappement servirait à évacuer les pelottes de poils


 
Jésus, Marie Youssef !!! La chaussée jonchée de pacholes...


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2005)

apparemment cette news a mis un gros bazar en Allemagne



> L'inventeur dément utiliser des chats pour son bio-carburant
> BERLIN (Reuters) - Face à la flambée des prix à la pompe, un inventeur allemand propose un carburant alternatif bon marché fabriqué à partir de matières organiques mais dément utiliser pour cela des cadavres de chats.
> 
> Le Bild rapportait dans ses éditions de mardi et de mercredi que Christian Koch, propriétaire du brevet du "KDV 500", fabriquait du gazole organique, mélange de déchets et de chats écrasés. L'article précisait que le scientifique pouvait produire assez de carburant pour remplir un réservoir de cinquante litres avec une vingtaine de cadavres de chats ajoutés au mélange.
> ...



enfin techniquement ça reste possible de roulez aux chats :love:


----------



## r0rk4l (15 Septembre 2005)

Le rêve, je pourrais enfin me débarasser de cette bete que ma soeur aime tant


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Le rêve, je pourrais enfin me débarasser de cette bete que ma soeur aime tant




*Timmmmmy*


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2005)

Est-ce que ça fonctionne aussi avec les belles-mères?


Avantage: il faut moins de belles-mères que de chats pour remplir un réservoir.

Inconvénient: la disparition d'une belle-mère se remarque plus que celle d'un chat. 


Sauf si le beau-père est complice.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin techniquement ça reste possible de roulez aux chats :love:




Rien de nouveau : les forums macGeneration sont déjà alimentés en nioubies. Les administrateurs s'assurent d'un apport quotidien et régulier de ce type de combustible, les supermodérateurs, remplissant la chaudière vbulletin à grandes pelletées. Quelques scientifiques, du laboratoire de la MGZ, ont bien tenté de faire fonctionner les forums en produisant de l'essence de troll (pour celà Backcat avait déposé un brevet consistant à faire cramer les trolls dans le micro ondes et à en récupérer le jus suitant). C'est comme l'overclock : ca pète le feu, mais ca passe pas les 10 000 bornes à la longue.

Enfin, Cl97 vous dira que tout çà c'est des conneries : macG ca ne fonctionne qu'avec deux trucs : la pub et les packs macG :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça fonctionne aussi avec les belles-mères?
> 
> 
> Avantage: il faut moins de belles-mères que de chats pour remplir un réservoir.
> ...



Ca ne me convient pas ton truc : c'est comme le pétrole, une énergie fossile et difficilement renouvelable


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

> "Mon carburant respecte l'environnement. C'est complètement insensé de suggérer que j'utilise des chats morts pour le fabriquer. Je n'en ai jamais mis dans mon mélange et je n'y songerai jamais. Au pire, un rat est tombé dans ma mixture," a-t-il affirmé.



Pff... les chats sont des cibles bien plus faciles que les rats. 
J'y crois pas à sa déclaration au gars, moi


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pff... les chats sont des cibles bien plus faciles que les rats.
> J'y crois pas à sa déclaration au gars, moi




Il s'est dit "je vais pas la faire le premier avril, ça se verrait trop !"


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je peux fournir des chats ; mais avec du plomb... Ca marche aussi?



j'espere que c'est de l'humour.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

et bien non.


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

je me trompe peut etre mais le pétrole aussi, a la base c'est des organismes autrefois vivant et sédimentés ( des animeaux, végétaux, faune et flore).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je peux fournir des chats ; mais avec du plomb... Ca marche aussi?



c'est pas au plastic qu'on les attrappe chez toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

oui mais les chats eux sont vivant et l'on contrôle leur production. la matière organique elle, doit être enfouie dans une certaines fenêtre de pression et température pour se former. et ça ça prend du temps, demande à Yves Montand.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> j'espere que c'est de l'humour.


Pourquoi, ca ne te fais pas rire


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

bah a ce moment la, on a qu'a déterrer tous les cimetierres et on roulera aux ossements humain, a l'huile de cercueil.!


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> bah a ce moment la, on a qu'a déterrer tous les cimetierres et on roulera aux ossements humain, a l'huile de cercueil.!




bah, pourquoi pas....mais n'empeche que les cimetieres, c'est bien rangé...alors que les chats qui pourrissent sur les bords de route......au moins, on se depechera pour les en enlever...


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, ca ne te fais pas rire


pas du tout. je suis tres sensible des chats.
quand je vois un mec qui fait souffrir un animal, j'ai comment dire des fourmis dans les poings.


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Peugeot fut visionnaire avec ce slogan :
"Mettez un tigre dans votre moteur"

Ce sont juste gourré de félin....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> bah a ce moment la, on a qu'a déterrer tous les cimetierres et on roulera aux ossements humain, a l'huile de cercueil.!


c'est plus 6 pieds là c'est 2500m à creuser


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout. je suis tres sensible des chats.
> quand je vois un mec qui fait souffrir un animal, j'ai comment dire des fourmis dans les poings.



Lache ces fourmis de suite !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout. je suis tres sensible des chats.
> quand je vois un mec qui fait souffrir un animal, j'ai comment dire des fourmis dans les poings.


puisqu'on te dit que ces salopries ont déjà crevées !


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

_(Rennes man,
Pas la peine de me bouler rouge sous pretexte que tu aimes les chats.
Cette news est très sérieuse.
Je préfère en rire, mais crois moi, je trouve ça bien triste.
J'ai moi-même un chat que j'apprécie plus que bien des humains...)_

Sur ce la parenthèse est close on peut rigoler...


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> bah a ce moment la, on a qu'a déterrer tous les cimetierres et on roulera aux ossements humain, a l'huile de cercueil.!


tu vois que tu peux faire de l'humour aussi :mouais: enfin...


 :love:


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

nan ! pas grave ....je réagissais a patochman...mais ça devait etre de l'humour..j'ai cru qu' il sous entendait que le chat était tiré a la carabine a plomb. et comme je sais que ca arrive...souvent chez les agriculteurs...qui ont des poulaillers et donc des grains, et donc des rats et donc qui sont souvent envahis de chats errants qu'ils tirent a la carabine,les affreux.

bref, dans le doute je l'ai aussitot recadré.


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Peugeot fut visionnaire avec ce slogan :
> "Mettez un tigre dans votre moteur"
> 
> Ce sont juste gourré de félin....


Ca doit marcher aussi,
il faut juste prévoir un gros réservoir


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> nan ! pas grave ....je réagissais a patochman...mais ça devait etre de l'humour..j'ai cru qu' il sous entendait que le chat était tiré a la carabine a plomb. et comme je sais que ca arrive...souvent chez les agriculteurs...qui ont des poulaillers et donc des grains, et donc des rats et donc qui sont souvent envahis de chats errants qu'ils tirent a la carabine,les affreux.


Dans ce cas ils ont raisons de les tirer mais bon... si tu savais combien j'en ai éclater quand j'étais petit et que les portées de mon oncle paysan étaient trop nombreuses...


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rien de nouveau : les forums macGeneration sont déjà alimentés en nioubies. Les administrateurs s'assurent d'un apport quotidien et régulier de ce type de combustible, les supermodérateurs, remplissant la chaudière vbulletin à grandes pelletées. Quelques scientifiques, du laboratoire de la MGZ, ont bien tenté de faire fonctionner les forums en produisant de l'essence de troll (pour celà Backcat avait déposé un brevet consistant à faire cramer les trolls dans le micro ondes et à en récupérer le jus suitant). C'est comme l'overclock : ca pète le feu, mais ca passe pas les 10 000 bornes à la longue.


Wouaou...
Amok t'a passé une de ses fumettes


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Wouaou...
> Amok t'a passé une de ses fumettes


nan, nan, l'en a pas besoin Finn


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

je profite de l'absence de DJ pour venir tchater aussi avec vous. J'ai un doute là, il m'a dit "tu veux venir faire un tour en voiture ?" 

SVP appellez la SPA ou Brigitte mais j'ai peur là  :affraid: :affraid::affraid:

Signé : le chat de DJ, à bientôt peut-être...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> nan ! pas grave ....je réagissais a patochman...mais ça devait etre de l'humour..j'ai cru qu' il sous entendait que le chat était tiré a la carabine a plomb. et comme je sais que ca arrive...souvent chez les agriculteurs...qui ont des poulaillers et donc des grains, et donc des rats et donc qui sont souvent envahis de chats errants qu'ils tirent a la carabine,les affreux.
> 
> bref, dans le doute je l'ai aussitot recadré.




houla! ça, c'est un autre sujet......


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

Si le comique surréaliste de cette news ne m'a pas échappé, il n'en reste pas moins que son contenu, s'il s'avère exact, est pour le moins inquiétant. Outre l'horreur que peut inspirer le principe d'un carburant fabriqué à base de cadavres d'animaux, ce type d'actualité met en évidence les extrémités auxquelles peut nous pousser notre dépendance à la technologie. Car, il faut être clair, dans l'esprit du grand public, la raréfaction des énergies fossiles ou leur impact sur l'environnement ne sont pas des sources d'inquiétude majeures. Ce qui inquiète le Français moyen (mais c'est aussi valable pour nos amis Belges, Suisses ou autres), c'est la pensée qu'un jour peut-être, il devra renoncer à sa sacro-sainte bagnole, aux Tuperware© et aux sacs plastiques de chez Auchan... C'est ça qui le fait flipper : la perspective d'être privé de tout ce qui fait partie de son petit confort quotidien, de tout ce qui, on le lui a assez répété, symbolisait la marche en avant de la civilisation. Dans cette optique et si l'on considère que les cadavres d'origine animale ont déjà bien servi (meuh oui), pourquoi ne pas faire un pas de plus dans l'horreur ? Après tout, un chat ce n'est qu'un chat, et si Gilberte veut aller à la plage, on ne va tout de même pas y aller à pattes... Faut pas déconner.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Malow (15 Septembre 2005)

et dire que j'le cherchais partout grisou


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si le comique surréaliste de cette news ne m'a pas échappé, il n'en reste pas moins que son contenu, s'il s'avère exact, est pour le moins inquiétant. Outre l'horreur que peut inspirer le principe d'un carburant fabriqué à base de cadavres d'animaux, ce type d'actualité met en évidence les extrémités auxquelles peut nous pousser notre dépendance à la technologie. Car, il faut être clair, dans l'esprit du grand public, la raréfaction des énergies fossiles ou leur impact sur l'environnement ne sont pas des sources d'inquiétude majeures. Ce qui inquiète le Français moyen (mais c'est aussi valable pour nos amis Belges, Suisses ou autres), c'est la pensée qu'un jour peut-être, il devra renoncer à sa sacro-sainte bagnole, aux Tuperware© et aux sacs plastiques de chez Auchan... C'est ça qui le fait flipper : la perspective d'être privé de tout ce qui fait partie de son petit confort quotidien, de tout ce qui, on le lui a assez répété, symbolisait la marche en avant de la civilisation. Dans cette optique et si l'on considère que les cadavres d'origine animale ont déjà bien servi (meuh oui), pourquoi ne pas faire un pas de plus dans l'horreur ? Après tout, un chat ce n'est qu'un chat, et si Gilberte veut aller à la plage, on ne va tout de même pas y aller à pattes... Faut pas déconner.




En fait, dans le cas de cette info-ci, le doute est "technique" et non éthique, on sait malheureusement jusqu'où, par avidité, entre autres, l'Homme est capable d'aller.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En fait, dans le cas de cette info-ci, le doute est "technique" et non éthique, on sait malheureusement jusqu'où, par avidité, entre autres, l'Homme est capable d'aller.



Le problème c'est bien d'en être arrivé à un point de notre évolution où les considérations éthiques ne posent plus de problème... De toute façon, quand on prend sa bagnole pour faire 500 mètres, on est rarement réveillé par la morale.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est bien d'en être arrivé à un point de notre évolution où les considérations éthiques ne posent plus de problème... De toute façon, quand on prend sa bagnole pour faire 500 mètres, on est rarement réveillé par la morale.



Y en a qui les font à pieds les 500m??? C'est les sportifs non?


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Au risque de me faire empaler, je voudrais rappeler qu'on mange bien du chien en extrème orient, non ?
Donc, utiliser des animaux morts pour créer un carburant... ma foi, cela ne me semble pas bien terrible.
Et à ceux qui me traiteraient d'ignoble ennemi des chats, je préfère annoncer de suite que j'ai actuellement un chat, un lapin et une tortue que j'aime tous trois.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est bien d'en être arrivé à un point de notre évolution où les considérations éthiques ne posent plus de problème... De toute façon, quand on prend sa bagnole pour faire 500 mètres, on est rarement réveillé par la morale.


Ouaip et va expliquer ça au chinois et aux indiens qui ont aussi le droit au développement


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Les enfants, aujourd'hui vous allez me résoudre ce problème :
Sachant que 50 litres de carburants = 800 km = 20 chats.

Combien me faut il de chat pour emmener Gilberte à la plage se trouvant à 500 m ??

Vous avez 10 minutes.


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2005)

[size=-1]En 2022, les hommes ont epuisé les ressources naturelles. Seul le *soleil* *vert*,  sorte de pastille, parvient à nourrir une population miséreuse qui ne sait *...

*[/size] [size=-1]*







*[/size]​


----------



## Malow (15 Septembre 2005)

N'oublions pas que les scientifiques font des expériences sur des corps humains, morts ou vivants d'ailleurs !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Donc, utiliser des animaux morts pour créer un carburant... ma foi, cela ne me semble pas bien terrible.



Bah voilà. Il lui semble. Ça commence toujours comme ça.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, aujourd'hui vous allez me résoudre ce problème :
> Sachant que 50 litres de carburants = 800 km = 20 chats.
> 
> Combien me faut il de chat pour emmener Gilberte à la plage se trouvant à 500 m ??
> ...


0.0125 chat


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> "... j'ai actuellement un chat, un lapin et une tortue que j'aime tous trois".



Heu laisse moi calculer, tu peux parcourir 3,8 km...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, aujourd'hui vous allez me résoudre ce problème :
> Sachant que 50 litres de carburants = 800 km = 20 chats.
> 
> Combien me faut il de chat pour emmener Gilberte à la plage se trouvant à 500 m ??
> ...


Tu veux l'aller-retour ou juste l'aller?
Sinon, l'A/R, ca fait à peu 2.5% d'un chat.

Mais la, tu poses un vrai probleme : 
Quel type de chat prendre? quel age? quel poids? faut il mieux 2 jeunes bien tendre ou 1 vieux tout dur?


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu laisse moi calculer, tu peux parcourir 3,8 km...


Avant que les trois soient morts d'épuisement ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip et va expliquer ça au chinois et aux indiens qui ont aussi le droit au développement



Ah ben si ton intention est de dire qu'on va droit dans le mur et que les cinquantes prochaines années ne vont pas être désopilantes, tu prêches un convaincu...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas que les scientifiques font des expériences sur des corps humains, morts ou vivants d'ailleurs !


entre faire avancer la médecine et faire avancer ta voiture, y'a comme une différence, non?


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 0.0125 chat




Bravo SM c'est bien. Tu viendras à la pause chercher ton chat empaillé...

Et n'oubliez pas les enfants au bout de 20 chats empaillés vous gagnez un bon d'achat Leclerc pour 60 litres de charburant...


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Finalement, j'ai peut être une solution qui mettra tout le monde d'accord :
Et si on prenait des vieux à la place ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben si ton intention est de dire qu'on va droit dans le mur et que les cinquantes prochaines années ne vont pas être désopilantes, tu prêches un convaincu...


Là je t'arrête ! je n'ai en rien supputer une corélation entre gaz à effet de serre et pilosité ! je m'en garderais bien...


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas que les scientifiques font des expériences sur des corps humains, morts ou vivants d'ailleurs !



Heu chérie, tu me fais peur la, ou est Tigrou ???!!!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> entre faire avancer la médecine et faire avancer ta voiture, y'a comme une différence, non?


Tu crois que les médecins sont des piétons ????


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je t'arrête ! je n'ai en rien supputer une corélation entre gaz à effet de serre et pilosité ! je m'en garderais bien...



D'abord tu supputes partout et tout le temps, et ensuite j'ai dit "désopilantes" et pas "épilantes" (abruti©).


----------



## Malow (15 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> entre faire avancer la médecine et faire avancer ta voiture, y'a comme une différence, non?



Heu...et les les ambulances alors ???  :rateau:

edit : sm m'a devancé....


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que les médecins sont des piétons ????


Si les scientifiques medecins vont au labo triturer des cadavres humains, et qu'ils font le plein du 4x4 qui consomme 25l/100km avec des chats, alors là...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est bien d'en être arrivé à un point de notre évolution où les considérations éthiques ne posent plus de problème...



"arrivé" c'est de l'angélisme ou de la naïveté que de croire qu'il y a eu -naguère ou jadis- un moment de notre évolution où les "considérations éthiques" ont eu quelque importance que ce soit...

c'est une invention contemporaine, apanage de populations nanties, rien de plus...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

faut pas tout confondre quand même...


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)




----------



## iKool (15 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "arrivé" c'est de l'angélisme ou de la naïveté que de croire qu'il y a eu -naguère ou jadis- un moment de notre évolution où les "considérations éthiques" ont eu quelque importance que ce soit...
> 
> c'est une invention contemporaine, apanage de populations nanties, rien de plus...


"T'as l'éthique en tic, t'as l'étique en toc"
disait la RATP - ou quelque chose comme ça.
A quand des métros tirés par des chats ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

>


t'as écrasé un chat ????


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as écrasé un chat ????




ou un chat dans la gorge....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> [size=-1] BERLIN (Reuters) - Face à la flambée des prix à la pompe, un inventeur allemand propose un carburant alternatif bon marché fabriqué avec des chats morts.[/size]
> [size=-1] J'ai parcouru 170.000 kilomètres au volant de ma voiture avec ce mélange sans aucun problème, a assuré le scientifique originaire de Saxe.[/size]




*Mouais m'enfin*
ça doit pas faire les affaires des restos chinois de son quartier, au  type...

Comme quoi, le bonheur des uns fait le malheur des autres...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mouais m'enfin*
> ça doit pas faire les affaires des restos chinois de son quartier, au  type...
> Comme quoi, le bonheur des uns fait le malheur des autres...



entre les restos et les fabriquants de carburant qui vont se tirer la bourre, le prix du chat va flamber   

... et on en revient au point de départ: le carburant de chat ou fossile sera trop cher   

que font les politiques


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

Y a un truc dont on n'a pas parlé avec ces chats ! si on doit faire une chaine du froid pour les conserver mort ne va-t'on pas consommer plus qu'on produit ???


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai que ça a plusieurs vies, ces bestioles


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça a plusieurs vies, ces bestioles




Putain mais t'as raison ! c'est recyclable en plus !!!


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Faut tout reprendre les calculs avec un facteur neuf... Pfff...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Faut tout reprendre les calculs avec un facteur neuf... Pfff...



Ils vont pas s'en prendre aux facteurs quand même!


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Faut tout reprendre les calculs avec un facteur neuf... Pfff...



oui, parce le vieux facteur, le chien l'a trop abimé (ouh que je suis en forme, moi  )

Zut, grillé par Echidna


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

je crois que les chats plombés n'en on que 5 de vie, patoch t'en a flingué combien ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

J'ai pas de chance, mes 3-4 étaient visiblement à leur dernière 

Je plaisante, hein, au 4.5 mm, le plomb ne tue pas le chat, je le sais bien (en plus avec la fourrure, à peine un petit bleu sous les poils)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si le comique surréaliste de cette news ne m'a pas échappé, il n'en reste pas moins que son contenu, s'il s'avère exact, est pour le moins inquiétant. Outre l'horreur que peut inspirer le principe d'un carburant fabriqué à base de cadavres d'animaux, ce type d'actualité met en évidence les extrémités auxquelles peut nous pousser notre dépendance à la technologie. Car, il faut être clair, dans l'esprit du grand public, la raréfaction des énergies fossiles ou leur impact sur l'environnement ne sont pas des sources d'inquiétude majeures. Ce qui inquiète le Français moyen (mais c'est aussi valable pour nos amis Belges, Suisses ou autres), c'est la pensée qu'un jour peut-être, il devra renoncer à sa sacro-sainte bagnole, aux Tuperware© et aux sacs plastiques de chez Auchan... C'est ça qui le fait flipper : la perspective d'être privé de tout ce qui fait partie de son petit confort quotidien, de tout ce qui, on le lui a assez répété, symbolisait la marche en avant de la civilisation. Dans cette optique et si l'on considère que les cadavres d'origine animale ont déjà bien servi (meuh oui), pourquoi ne pas faire un pas de plus dans l'horreur ? Après tout, un chat ce n'est qu'un chat, et si Gilberte veut aller à la plage, on ne va tout de même pas y aller à pattes... Faut pas déconner.



Même si ça me fait mal de le dire, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec le discours de Doc 

Je préciserais qu'il y à aussi Gustave qui prend sa voiture pour aller acheter ses clopes hein ...

Plus sérieusement, un carburant fabriqué à base de cadavres d'animaux pour moi c'est une horreur biensûr :mouais: , du même ordre que les sacs, chaussures, et autres ustensiles en "cuir" (fabriqués à partir de peau de chats et de chiens) ...tout comme les cosmétiques testés sur les animaux.
On crie à l'horreur quand on voit des images de ces expériences, mais ça ne va pas plus loin, pourquoi changer de marque de rouges à lèvres ,  ou de crème de jour ou autre ... on a ses petites habitudes de citoyen civilisé baignant dans le confort.

Personne ne se sent vraiment concerné par les bouleversements écologiques ... d'ici peu de temps on dira adieu à toute matière plastique, adios pétrôle ... le citoyen moyen s'en fout, oui il lui faut sa voiture super puissante super polluante pour aller acheter son pain ou aller à la plage ...

Mais qu'en est-il des efforts des états?
Qui a les moyens de s'offrir une voiture non polluante, moi la première j'aurais eu le choix (donc les moyens) je l'aurais fait sans aucune hésitation (tout comme je tiens à faire le tri sélectif, que j'ai mes propres sacs et paniers, que je préfère marcher etc... )

Un exemple tout bête ... il n'y à pas si longtemps j'ai eu une discussion avec un suisse siffle: ) il me disait que cela fait déjà pas mal d'année qu'en Suisse les phosphates dans les lessives (oui je parle de trucs de bonne femme ) sont interdits, en france c'est pour ... 2007 ou 2008 du coup obligation de prendre une marque "écolo" donc plus chère, mais par soucis d'éthique je le fais.

Pourquoi avoir une éolienne coûte si cher ?
Pourquoi les panneaux solaires coûtent-ils si cher ?



_ Cresson : le temps que je poste je vois que l'ambiance n'est plus du tout aussi sérieuse ..veuillez reprendre une activité normale 
_


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

ah, pas de chat, pas de playa


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

faut une pelleté de chat pour une éolienne


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi avoir une éolienne coûte si cher ?



Ca je sais: j'ai vu les camions passer devant mon taf, puis repasser dans l'autre sens, puis encore, et encore dans l'autre sens.
C'est tout simplement parce qu'ils venaient du Portugal et que leurs remorques ne passaient ni les ronds points, ni les tunnels, ni sous les ponts - alors, tu vois à partir du Portugal jusqu'à Brest, ça fait dans les 10000 km au bas mot 

... pis leurs camions sont diesel, pas chatiel...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ca je sais: j'ai vu les camions passer devant mon taf, puis repasser dans l'autre sens, puis encore, et encore dans l'autre sens.
> C'est tout simplement parce qu'ils venaient du Portugal et que leurs remorques ne passaient ni les ronds points, ni les tunnels, ni sous les ponts - alors, tu vois à partir du Portugal jusqu'à Brest, ça fait dans les 10000 km au bas mot
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ah donc en fait tu pollues par soucis d'écologie :rateau:
 Le chat se mord la queue là non ?  




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah, pas de chat, pas de playa



Mais qu'il est con ... :mouais: mais ça me fait rire !


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Le chat se mord la queue là non ?



Fastoche, c'est pas un clebs non plus  


... on voit nettement sur la photo postée plus haut la souplesse de cet animal suberbe, qui en plus peut servir de carburant. Vivent les chats !


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Bon alors vous allez me dire, il faut protéger les chats et arrêter de prendre la voiture.
Ok je veux bien. (d'ailleurs j'ai un chat et pas de voiture)
Mais pendant que tu fais un effort pour les animaux, que font ils pour nous les animaux ??
Hein je vous le demande ?
Hé ben il nous nique la couche d'ozone...

[size=+1]*Les pets des vaches européennes redoutables en termes d'effet de serre*[/size] [size=-1] 


[/size]

[size=-1]BRUXELLES (AFP) - Les pets de vaches nuisent à l'environnement et contribuent à faire de l'agriculture la principale source de gaz à effet de serre au sein de l'Union européenne malgré une tendance à la baisse, selon des données d'Eurostat.[/size]

[size=-1]L'agriculture pèse 10% des émissions de gaz à effet de serre de l'UE élargie à 25 Etats membres, loin derrière la production d'énergie (81%) mais devant tous les autres secteurs, d'après ces statistiques. Les émissions d'origine agricole ont diminué de 6% entre 1999 et 2003, note cependant Eurostat.[/size] [size=-1]L'agriculture peut également contribuer à lutter contre les gaz à effet de serre en contribuant à une production accrue d'énergies renouvelables, ajoute l'office européen en pointant une augmentation de 47% de la consommation de biomasse entre 1993 et 2003.[/size] [size=-1]Dans l'ancienne UE à 15, les principales sources d'émissions de gaz à effet de serre imputables à l'agriculture sont la fermentation entérique (32%), la gestion des effluents d'élevage (20%) et les émissions provenant de sols agricoles (48%), selon Eurostat.[/size] [size=-1]Le cheptel bovin contribue aux deux premières catégories à hauteur de 84% et 35%. Les vaches laitières, bien qu'elles ne représentent que 7% des troupeaux, produisent à elles seules un tiers des émissions générées par la fermentation entérique et un sixième de celles liées à la gestion des effluents.[/size] [size=-1]La réduction des émissions de gaz à effet de serre imputables à l'agriculture s'explique principalement par la diminution de 6% du cheptel total (bovins, ovins, porcins) entre 1995 et 2004, souligne Eurostat. Au cours de cette période, le nombre de vaches européennes est tombé de 98,6 à 86,4 millions de têtes.[/size]


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Bah, le matin, quand je me réveille, j'agrandis un petit peu le trou, moi aussi


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

Guy montagné sort tout de suite de ce thread!


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors vous allez me dire, il faut protéger les chats et arrêter de prendre la voiture.
> Ok je veux bien. (d'ailleurs j'ai un chat et pas de voiture)
> Mais pendant que tu fais un effort pour les animaux, que font ils pour nous les animaux ??
> Hein je vous le demande ?
> ...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon, tu penses faire une carriere comique ou c'est juste comme ça, pour le fun?



pour le fun, c'est évident ! (encore qu'en vrai, il est nettement plus terrible, le gaillard ! - Y'a les gestes, tout ça, le phrasé, les mimiques... C'est pas con ce que tu dis, tiens, à la réflexion)


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2005)

bon, alors j'arrive apres la bataille comme d'habitude, mais j'avais vu la news ce matin en me levant...
tout le monde est au courant que la discussion est partie sur une grosse connerie, j'espere? passque meme si c'est vrai que le gars il a utilise des cadavres pour faire du carburant, il aurait pas parle de chat, jamais...
il aurait dit "des cadavres d'animaux"... si ça marche avec des chats, ça marche avec des herissons, des castors, des chiens, des vaches, des orni... des aurny... enfin plein de bestioles quoi!!
Il pue grassement la connerie cet article...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

.. des "hornies", tu veux parler de ces femmes qui hurlent quand on les... non... Je ne peux pas croire celà d'un jeune homme bien élevé comme toi


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon, tu penses faire une carriere comique ou c'est juste comme ça, pour le fun?



derennes, rennesman même combat


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> .. des "hornies", tu veux parler de ces femmes qui hurlent quand on les... non... Je ne peux pas croire celà d'un jeune homme bien élevé comme toi



En fait c'est juste pour faire la promotion d'une nouvelle reprise du tube de Mouse T ! 

Ah non ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> derennes, rennesman même combat



des visionnaires ! moi je dis : tu devrais essayer, jahrom


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ?



Ben non, désolé, je ne connais que mickey et minnie, de chez mouse, pas T


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

*Du rennesman crevé*
prolonge la vie de votre moteur


----------



## iMax (15 Septembre 2005)

Tu prends ta voiture qui roule au chat, tu roules... Tout d'un coup, bip bip, on est sur la réserve de carburant... Pas de problème, il suffit d'en shooter quelques-uns et c'est reparti 

Plus besoin de noyer les chatons 

Le mouvement perpetuel est à la portée de l'homme moderne


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> derennes, rennesman même combat



serieux, mec! Depuis feu élie kakou y'a un créneau a prospecter ...et t'as tes chances!...
moi j'crois en toi!...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> serieux, mec! Depuis feu élie kakou y'a un créneau a prospecter ...et t'as tes chances!...
> moi j'crois en toi!...



Je la garde, celle-là


----------



## clown (15 Septembre 2005)

c'est exact ce que dit "RENNESMAN"; Le petrole c'est le pus de la terre. Ce n'est pas une blague ! c'est scientifique...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Plus besoin de noyer les chatons




*Vrai ça !*
fini le mur de ferme
fini l'étouffement à l'ether
fini la noyade dans la sac plastique au fond du lavabo


Maintenant, grâce à ce nouveau bio carburant, direct dans la réservoir !


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Surtout que c'est cruel de voir le sac s'ouvrir en plein vol et les chatons réveillés par l'air du large miauler quelques secondes avant de couler dans l'océan... 

Perso, ça m'a mis en colère contre la marque des sacs en plastique !


----------



## iMax (15 Septembre 2005)

Et hop, en plus grace à ça, on stimule l'économie et on garde son petit confort ! 

Du caviar, comme dirait l'autre


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> serieux, mec! Depuis feu élie kakou y'a un créneau a prospecter ...et t'as tes chances!...
> moi j'crois en toi!...



 mais pourquoi me parle t il ???


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

clown a dit:
			
		

> c'est exact ce que dit "RENNESMAN"; Le petrole c'est le pus de la terre. Ce n'est pas une blague ! c'est scientifique...


t'as vu ça!. t'es témoin comme je suis un incompris ici!... et totalement wanted!
bref, toi et moi on est des scientifiques !


----------



## iMax (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu ça!. t'es témoin comme je suis un incompris ici!... et totalement wanted!
> bref, toi et moi on est des scientifiques !



 :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Pfff... Je vais pas tout garder non plus


----------



## Malow (15 Septembre 2005)

Fillolon , sors du corps de clown et de rennesmann ! :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

*Et puis quand on y pense*
fini le véto, plus besoin de stériliser sa chatte.

D'une part on économise cette coûteuse opération,
d'autre part les petits minous finiront dans l'essence !


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Brûle, essence !  
(repris d'un autre thread du bar  sur les contrepets...)


----------



## clown (15 Septembre 2005)

c'est exact ce que dit "RENNESMAN"; Le petrole c'est le pus de la terre. Ce n'est pas une blague ! c'est scientifique...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

clown a dit:
			
		

> c'est exact ce que dit "RENNESMAN"; Le petrole c'est le pus de la terre. Ce n'est pas une blague ! c'est scientifique...



... mais non, c'est la lune qui a plein de boutons, c'est bien connu par les scientifiques


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Qui à mis clown sur le mode repeat ??!


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2005)

clown a dit:
			
		

> c'est exact ce que dit "RENNESMAN"; Le petrole c'est le pus de la terre. Ce n'est pas une blague ! c'est scientifique...


 allons bon, c'est le double pseudo/faux noubie de qui çui-la? 

c'est pas clown, c'est "bègue" qu'il fallait prendre comme pseudo...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> allons bon, c'est le double pseudo/faux noubie de qui çui-la?




*Ben *
de lui même ?



 :rateau:


----------



## clown (15 Septembre 2005)

On parle, on parle, on a l'air effaré et pourtant je suis sure que si cela arrivait; vouys ne vous priveriez pas de rouler à l'essence de petits adorables chatons ! Ai-je raison ou tort ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

clown a dit:
			
		

> On parle, on parle, on a l'air effaré et pourtant je suis sure que si cela arrivait; vouys ne vous priveriez pas de rouler à l'essence de petits adorables chatons ! Ai-je raison ou tort ?




*Pour les végétariens*
il y a déjà le bio-carburant à base de colza


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

clown a dit:
			
		

> On parle, on parle, on a l'air effaré et pourtant je suis sure que si cela arrivait; vouys ne vous priveriez pas de rouler à l'essence de petits adorables chatons ! Ai-je raison ou tort ?



Tort, mais j'ai pas bien lu la question


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2005)

clown a dit:
			
		

> On parle, on parle, on a l'air effaré et pourtant je suis sure que si cela arrivait; vouys ne vous priveriez pas de rouler à l'essence de petits adorables chatons ! Ai-je raison ou tort ?


 j'ai pas l'air effaré, moi... 
enfin pas a cause de cette connerie de gasoil au chat, c'est sur...
maintenant, pour d'autres trucs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Bon, j'ai lu ce fil d'un bout à l'autre, et ma conclusion est que vous n'apprendrez décidément jamais ! Faire rouler les voitures à l'essence de chats, c'est débile, vous ne vous souvenez pas de ce qui est arrivé aux vaches nourries à la farine animale ? Vous voulez déclencher une pandémie d'ESA* ?

Enfin, quand retiendrez vous les leçons du passé ?


(*) Encéphalite Spongiforme Automobile, la voiture folle, quoi !


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai lu ce fil d'un bout à l'autre, et ma conclusion est que vous n'apprendrez décidément jamais ! Faire rouler les voitures à l'essence de chats, c'est débile, vous ne vous souvenez pas de ce qui est arrivé aux vaches nourries à la farine animale ? Vous voulez déclencher une pandémie d'ESA* ?
> 
> Enfin, quand retiendrez vous les leçons du passé ?
> 
> ...


D'un autre coté des voitures folles on en voit tous les jours...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2005)

moi chui d'accord avec Pascal...
j'ai po bien compris ce qu'il a dit mais d'façons, chui tout le temps d'accord avec Pascal, alors...


----------



## clown (15 Septembre 2005)

mais non, c'est que je n'ai pas l'habitude du Forum, donc, je me suis trompé... ça ne vous arrive jamais de vous tromper?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai lu ce fil d'un bout à l'autre, et ma conclusion est que vous n'apprendrez décidément jamais ! Faire rouler les voitures à l'essence de chats, c'est débile, vous ne vous souvenez pas de ce qui est arrivé aux vaches nourries à la farine animale ? Vous voulez déclencher une pandémie d'ESA* ?
> Enfin, quand retiendrez vous les leçons du passé ?
> (*) Encéphalite Spongiforme Automobile, la voiture folle, quoi !




Euh... J'ai oublié, je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, mais j'ai du mal avec mon cerveau, ces temps-ci


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

clown a dit:
			
		

> On parle, on parle, on a l'air effaré et pourtant je suis sure que si cela arrivait; vouys ne vous priveriez pas de rouler à l'essence de petits adorables chatons ! Ai-je raison ou tort ?



tu es sur'e'? tu es une fille? 
intéréssant tout ça!...téréssant!...
sinon je trouve que t'as total raison.


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté des voitures folles on en voit tous les jours...



On ne dit pas voitures folles, mais véhicules homosexuels...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> sinon je trouve que t'as total raison.



ouaaaaaaaaaaaah, trop fort le jeu de mots!!!! 

:mouais:

quoi, yavait pas de jeux de mots? c'etait pas fait expres?
ah merde, faut que j'arrete de lire les posts de pascal moi...


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

c'est con qu'il ya pas moyen de déclencher des rires enregistrés sur macgé.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouaaaaaaaaaaaah, trop fort le jeu de mots!!!!
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Si, parce que ELF raison, ça sonne moins bien !


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> c'est con qu'il ya pas moyen de déclencher des rires enregistrés sur macgé.



Tu peux le faire chez toi, tout comme moi !


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

"sinon je trouve que t'as esso raison."

En effet, ça le fait pas comme ça.....


----------



## rennesman (15 Septembre 2005)

kel talent!...il mériterait un jean roucas d'or moi je dis.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> kel talent!...il mériterait un jean roucas d'or moi je dis.



Moi, je dis : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom.


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> c'est con qu'il ya pas moyen de déclencher des rires enregistrés sur macgé.



Moi ça va, j'arrive encore à rire naturellement...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> c'est con qu'il ya pas moyen de déclencher des rires enregistrés sur macgé.




*tu peux commencer*
par taper dans tes mains


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> kel talent!...il mériterait un jean roucas d'or moi je dis.



Alors, Jean Roucas, Guy montagné, Elie Kakou....

Tu comptes tous les faire ou on t'ouvre un thread sur les comiques à coté ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu peux commencer*
> par taper dans tes mains


 euh... nan purfils, ça c'est applaudir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> "sinon je trouve que t'as esso raison."
> 
> En effet, ça le fait pas comme ça.....



Shell essence que je préfère, ELF ai rouler ma voiture, sans elle, je serais en BP pour me déplacer, ceux qui disent le contraire, c'est d'ESSO., tous des AGIP hé, des v'ANTAR.


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Bon sur ce, m'en vais dépeucer quelques chats, c'est pas tout, mais on a de la route demain...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> euh... nan purfils, ça c'est applaudir...



*BEn quand tu applaudis*
tu apprécies le spectacle, c'est déjà pas mal...

et rien ne t'empêche de rire parce que tu tapes dans tes mains que tu es content et que donc tes zygomatiques fonctionnent.


----------



## clown (15 Septembre 2005)

merci pascal de penser comme moi. He oui ! les mémoires sont courtes ...On oublie tout trop vite et on s'etonne que la cruauté c'est comme la mode. ça s'en va puis ça revient...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Shell essence que je préfère, ELF ai rouler ma voiture, sans elle, je serais en BP pour me déplacer, ceux qui disent le contraire, c'est d'ESSO., tous des AGIP hé, des v'ANTAR.


 le roucas d'or, il est pas pour jahrom, la... y a eu maldonne au depart...
personne a vu ce smilie qui se tient la tete d'un air las? je le retrouve pus...


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

clown a dit:
			
		

> ...ça s'en va puis ça revient...



C'est fait de tout petit rien....


----------



## paradize (15 Septembre 2005)

Si jamais je dois rouler aux carburants de chats morts, j'arrêterais pas d'éternuer, putain d'allergie à la con... Surtout que c'est absolument pas dangereux d'éternuer vu qu'on ferme à chaque fois les yeux...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *BEn quand tu applaudis*
> tu apprécies le spectacle, c'est déjà pas mal...
> 
> et rien ne t'empêche de rire parce que tu tapes dans tes mains que tu es content et que donc tes zygomatiques fonctionnent.



woah la mauvaise foi du mec hé!! 
j't'ai grillé en train de dire n'importe quoi, et pis c'est tout!! 



			
				clown a dit:
			
		

> merci pascal de penser comme moi. He oui ! les mémoires sont courtes ...On oublie tout trop vite et on s'etonne que la cruauté c'est comme la mode. ça s'en va puis ça revient...



médidon, t'as autant d'humour que rennesman, toi... t'es bien sur que t'es pas son double?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le roucas d'or, il est pas pour jahrom, la... y a eu maldonne au depart...
> personne a vu ce smilie qui se tient la tete d'un air las? je le retrouve pus...



j'ai pas vu çui qu'tu cherches, mon p'tit bobby, essaies celui ci pour voir


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas vu çui qu'tu cherches, mon p'tit bobby, essaies celui ci pour voir


 ah l'salaud!!!     
et la machine a boules qui deconne encore, pineze c'po possib' ça, jamais la quand on en a b'soin...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

*Honnêtement, camarades*
à moins que votre religion ou un quelconque mode de vie exclusivement à base de tristes légumes ne l'interdise,
vous ne pensez pas qu'on pourrait créer un carburant à base de sang de cochon ?

Les chats, je dis pas, mais personne n'a rien contre le fait de manger du cochon non ?


----------



## mado (15 Septembre 2005)

*Camarade,*
Tu partageras les dividendes ?


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Honnêtement, camarades*
> à moins que votre religion ou un quelconque mode de vie exclusivement à base de tristes légumes ne l'interdise,
> vous ne pensez pas qu'on pourrait créer un carburant à base de sang de cochon ?
> 
> Les chats, je dis pas, mais personne n'a rien contre le fait de manger du cochon non ?



Oui mais le problème c'est que ça risque de tout boucher en faisant du boudin...


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2005)

Je tiens à profiter de cette proposition incongrue pour préciser que la signature du camarade pur fils n'est pas un simple saucisson, mais une tranche de rosette. Et ce malgré la taille imposée par les canons du forums et le glaive guerrier du métatron.
Personnellement, j'aurais plutôt pensé à un _jésus_, venant d'un être aussi mystique. Mais on ne peut pas demander à un nîmois de s'y connaitre vraiment en charcuterie, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à profiter de cette proposition incongrue pour préciser que la signature du camarade pur fils n'est pas un simple saucisson, mais une tranche de rosette. Et ce malgré la taille imposée par les canons du forums et le glaive guerrier du métatron.
> Personnellement, j'aurais plutôt pensé à un _jésus_, venant d'un être aussi mystique. Mais on ne peut pas demander à un nîmois de s'y connaitre vraiment en charcuterie, n'est-ce pas ?




*Cher Monsieur*
Puisqu'on ne me laisse d'autre choix que d'étaler en public les derniers détails de ma vie privée, je tiens à souligner ce point des plus importants : mon accent, délicieux entre tous, évoque plus les cigognes que les cigales.
Et tout un chacun ayant déjà eu l'occasion de croiser ma triste carcasse pourrait le confirmer.

En effet, Monsieur, le sombre individu que je suis, n'est qu'un récent produit d'importation sous les lattitudes provençales. 
Lorrain,  et de surcroît rejeton d'une honnête citoyenne allemande et d'un auguste père ch'timi, je fus élevé à la saucisse et à la charcuterie dès mon plus jeune âge.

Quant à ma signature qui se voit certes réduite à la portion congrue, il s'agit bel et bien d'une tranche de jésus même si celle-ci évoque plus n'importe quelle vulgaire tranche de saucisse sèche de supermarché.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> mon accent, délicieux entre tous, évoque plus les cigognes que les cigales.


La Cigogne blanche n'a pas de cri, mais elle craque, craquette, claquette, glottore. Les Cigognes communiquent entre elles par claquettements. Elles entrechoquent leurs deux mandibules à intervalles réguliers. (heures des repas)...


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *...*
> Lorrain,  et de surcroît rejeton d'une honnête citoyenne allemande et d'un auguste père ch'timi,




Mes origines sont : Alsace, Belgique, Ch'timi et Paris....

Je me disais aussi que j'appréciais tout particulièrement ta signature...:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Septembre 2005)

On peut apprecier sa siganture love: ) sans etre ch'timi, lorain, ou je ne sais quoi mais simplement NORMAND


----------



## rennesman (16 Septembre 2005)

moi, mes origines, c'est les géantes bleues dans l'univers.
c'est la que furent crée les atomes qui me composent aujourd'hui.
si j'ai bien suivi...
Cela dit...Chacun son patois....


----------



## krystof (16 Septembre 2005)

Une bagnole qui roule au chat, ça ne m'éclate pas trop. Après, tu as tous les chiens de la ville qui te courent au cul.


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Une bagnole qui roule au chat, ça ne m'éclate pas trop. Après, tu as tous les chiens de la ville qui te courent au cul.



Patience, bientôt un diesel canin....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

dis-donc jarhom 4 origines, j'essaie de visualiser :affraid:

sinon pas con le carbu au pet de vache, y a déjà tout pour la pompe


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

Chat carbure toujours sec, ici


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis-donc jarhom 4 origines, j'essaie de visualiser :affraid:




Non, non, je n'ai pas été conçu pendant une partouze (sinon j'aboierai...)

Je suis remonté à mes grand-parents. (ils étaient 4)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Une bagnole qui roule au chat, ça ne m'éclate pas trop. Après, tu as tous les chiens de la ville qui te courent au cul.




et une bagnole qui roule aux chien 
tu penses que sa suffira pour eloigner les 2 chats qui n'arretent pas
de se faire les griffes sur ma titine ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et une bagnole qui roule aux chien
> tu penses que sa suffira pour eloigner les 2 chats qui n'arretent pas
> de se faire les griffes sur ma titine ?





*À votre avis*
Une voiture qui carbure au chien consomme t'elle plus ou moins qu'une voiture qui roule au chat ?

Ca sera intéressant d'essayer avec les chameaux aussi tiens...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

Y a trop d'eau dans les chameaux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a trop d'eau dans les chameaux



*Bon, dans ce cas*
j'aimerais carburer au supermoquette, y'aura certainement plus d'alcool que d'eau dedans.


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, dans ce cas*
> j'aimerais carburer au supermoquette, y'aura certainement plus d'alcool que d'eau dedans.


Ah, ce serait surement un carburant d'exception.
Mais trop rare... De quoi aller au bar du coin, mais même pas assez pour en revenir 
Enfin, pas en voiture.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

Ah ben tiens ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À votre avis*
> Une voiture qui carbure au chien consomme t'elle plus ou moins qu'une voiture qui roule au chat ?
> 
> Ca sera intéressant d'essayer avec les chameaux aussi tiens...



Ca dépend de la taille du chien. Plus il est petit, plus la voiture consomme. Donc mieux vaut privilégier les gros chiens comme le Saint-Bernard. De toutes façons, ça ne m'étonne pas : ils tous cons ces petits chiens.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2005)

Pour faire du carburant de petit chien la solution est : http://45plus8.free.fr/EXPLOSIONYORKSHIRE02.MPG


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend de la taille du chien.


Et tu penses que la taille du chien influe sur la sonorité du moteur ?
Parce que j'hésite quand même à faire le plein avec des poulains fougueux, 
...même si j'aimerais que ma Audi ait un bruit de Ferrari


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et tu penses que la taille du chien influe sur la sonorité du moteur ?
> Parce que j'hésite quand même à faire le plein avec des poulains fougueux,
> ...même si j'aimerais que ma Audi ait un bruit de Ferrari



Tout à fait. Car plus le chien est gros, plus le moteur est silencieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2005)

Faites gaffe quand même, le carburant à base de chien, c'est risqué, si un lièvre ou un chat traverse la route devant la voiture, vous avez vite fait de vous retrouver au milieu du champs !


----------



## guytantakul (17 Septembre 2005)

> Le journaliste qui a rédigé les articles incriminés a reconnu que Christian Koch ne lui avait pas directement dit qu'il utilisait des cadavres de chats.



... mais le tas de colliers anti-puces entreposés dans un coin lui a mis la puce )) à l'oreille


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Septembre 2005)

*Et le carburant*
à base de nioubes ?




 
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et le carburant*
> à base de nioubes ?
> 
> 
> :rateau:




panne de voiture garantie !!!


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et le carburant*
> à base de nioubes ?


Pas d'accord, y en aurait que pour les modos


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord, y en aurait que pour les modos





tu peux leur laisser vu le resulat  de la couse au karting 24h


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Septembre 2005)

*Bon, bé c'est l'heure de l'apéro*
chats crevés ou pas, ma consommation va pas être modérée...





 :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ma consommation va pas être modérée...
> 
> :rateau:





Mais bien sur; mais bien sur...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2005)

Poursuivie pour avoir délibérément tué un chat en le passant à la machine à laver, une Anglaise de 34 ans pourrait effectuer de la prison ferme.
Holly Thacker avait décidé de noyer Fluffy dans la machine à laver afin de punir ses filles. Selon le témoignage des enfants, âgées de 5 et 15 ans, contraintes d'assister à la scène, le chat a mis dix minutes à mourir, ballotté dans le tambour de l'appareil.
Mme Tacker a nié tout acte de cruauté, mais les magistrats l'ont reconnue coupable. Elle connaîtra sa peine le 18 octobre.

_(Source : journal "Sud-Ouest" du 20/9/05)_


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

à 6o° ? 95° ????


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Septembre 2005)

Elle est pas nette la mere  !!!
Fautre le chat à la macgine pour punir ses enfants, faut etre derangé quand même!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

peut-être qu'avec de l'adoucissant ça aurait été plus rapide ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

Et elle l'a mis au sèche-linge ou au micro-onde après?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Et elle l'a mis au sèche-linge ou au micro-onde après?



Tu rigoles. Il y a réellement des gens qui ont voulu faire sécher leur chat au micro-onde. Résultat : le chat a explosé !


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2005)

Le chat machine, c'est pas nouveau....


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2005)

"Maman, maman, tu peux ouvrir le hublot de la machine à laver  ! ! ?"​ 


​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Le chat machine, c'est pas nouveau....



Chat alors !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas nette la mere  !!!
> Fautre le chat à la macgine pour punir ses enfants, faut etre derangé quand même!



Ouais, bon, même la petite de 5 ans, elle rentrait pas dans le tambour, alors elle a fait comme elle a pu, aussi


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Poursuivie pour avoir délibérément tué un chat en le passant à la machine à laver, une Anglaise de 34 ans pourrait effectuer de la prison ferme.
> Holly Thacker avait décidé de noyer Fluffy dans la machine à laver afin de punir ses filles. Selon le témoignage des enfants, âgées de 5 et 15 ans, contraintes d'assister à la scène, le chat a mis dix minutes à mourir, ballotté dans le tambour de l'appareil.
> Mme Tacker a nié tout acte de cruauté, mais les magistrats l'ont reconnue coupable. Elle connaîtra sa peine le 18 octobre.
> 
> _(Source : journal "Sud-Ouest" du 20/9/05)_



Peine : 10 minutes dans un gros tambour de lavomatic sur 90°, c'est équitable


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Peine : 10 minutes dans un gros tambour de lavomatic sur 90°, c'est équitable


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Poursuivie pour avoir délibérément tué un chat en le passant à la machine à laver, une Anglaise de 34 ans pourrait effectuer de la prison ferme.
> Holly Thacker avait décidé de noyer Fluffy dans la machine à laver afin de punir ses filles. Selon le témoignage des enfants, âgées de 5 et 15 ans, contraintes d'assister à la scène, le chat a mis dix minutes à mourir, ballotté dans le tambour de l'appareil.
> Mme Tacker a nié tout acte de cruauté, mais les magistrats l'ont reconnue coupable. Elle connaîtra sa peine le 18 octobre.
> 
> _(Source : journal "Sud-Ouest" du 20/9/05)_



Coup de bol que ce soit pas le chat qui ait fait une connerie, sinon, c'étaient les mômes qui passaient à la machine !  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Coup de bol que ce soit pas le chat qui ait fait une connerie, sinon, c'étaient les mômes qui passaient à la machine !  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


Le probleme des enfants, c'est qu'il faut aller au lavomatic, avec les grandes machines pour pouvoir les mettre. Chez soi, c'est plus compliqué, faut les mettre en morceaux pour qu'ils rentrent sans se faire mal au dos...


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2005)

Pis les morceaux, c'est salissant, et c'est surtout plus la peine de les centrifuger, une fois en morceaux. 
Ou alors juste pour la satisfaction du travail bien fait ?
Mouais, je doute un peu, quand-même...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pis les morceaux, c'est salissant, et c'est surtout plus la peine de les centrifuger, une fois en morceaux.
> Ou alors juste pour la satisfaction du travail bien fait ?
> Mouais, je doute un peu, quand-même...



Et c'est encore bobonne qui doit tout nettoyer...


----------



## rennesman (20 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Poursuivie pour avoir délibérément tué un chat en le passant à la machine à laver, une Anglaise de 34 ans pourrait effectuer de la prison ferme.
> Holly Thacker avait décidé de noyer Fluffy dans la machine à laver afin de punir ses filles. Selon le témoignage des enfants, âgées de 5 et 15 ans, contraintes d'assister à la scène, le chat a mis dix minutes à mourir, ballotté dans le tambour de l'appareil.
> Mme Tacker a nié tout acte de cruauté, mais les magistrats l'ont reconnue coupable. Elle connaîtra sa peine le 18 octobre.
> 
> _(Source : journal "Sud-Ouest" du 20/9/05)_



j'epsere qu'elle va aller en zonze, et pas chez les brakos mais chez les plus sinoques d'entre tous ceux qui crechent la bas,les biens tordus, les total felés, les foux mentaux,et qu'elle va subir des petits supplices bien cruels et des petites tortures au reveil-matin ...a la porte qui claque et au bruit coiteaux 
sans remise de peine.


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Poursuivie pour avoir délibérément tué un chat en le passant à la machine à laver, une Anglaise de 34 ans pourrait effectuer de la prison ferme.
> Holly Thacker avait décidé de noyer Fluffy dans la machine à laver afin de punir ses filles. Selon le témoignage des enfants, âgées de 5 et 15 ans, contraintes d'assister à la scène, le chat a mis dix minutes à mourir, ballotté dans le tambour de l'appareil.
> Mme Tacker a nié tout acte de cruauté, mais les magistrats l'ont reconnue coupable. Elle connaîtra sa peine le 18 octobre.
> 
> _(Source : journal "Sud-Ouest" du 20/9/05)_




_nouveau ! le chat machine (sans phosphate)_


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

Attention ! je viens de lire que le chat obstrue le filtre des sèche-linges !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le probleme des enfants, c'est qu'il faut aller au lavomatic, avec les grandes machines pour pouvoir les mettre. Chez soi, c'est plus compliqué, faut les mettre en morceaux pour qu'ils rentrent sans se faire mal au dos...



Pas forcément. Avec les nouveaux lave-linge Dimension 9 de Bosch, qui permettent de laver 9 kg de linge à la fois, on peut peut-être les faire rentrer sans les couper en morceaux. 

Cela dit, il faut voir le bon côté des choses : après son passage en machine, le chat était certes mort mais au moins il était propre.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mme Tacker a nié tout acte de cruauté, mais les magistrats l'ont reconnue coupable. Elle connaîtra sa peine le 18 octobre.



*Les Tacker sont aux chats*
ce que les hackers sont à l'informatique



 :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les Tacker sont aux chats*
> ce que les hackers sont à l'informatique
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

Mmmhh en plus on est en pleine période de chasse ! préparez vos marinades !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2005)

- Le petit chat est mort.
- Oui. Madame Thacker l'a passé dans la machine à laver.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Coup de bol que ce soit pas le chat qui ait fait une connerie, sinon, c'étaient les mômes qui passaient à la machine !  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:




*J'imagine même pas*
la gueule des gosses si elle a des bonzais à la maison...



 :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

Voilà j'ai chopé le chat de la voisine et je viens de finir de le préparer. Je vous présente ma recette !

Après un bref assomage (à volonté) découpez la tête et videz la rapidement, ensuite tapissez l'intérieur de gros sel et réserver. Enlevez son pyjama, tapissez aussi le côté chaire pour la conservation : ce fera un merveilleux matériau pour les bricolages hivernaux de vos enfants ! 

Une fois sèche elle fera une chouette déco, par exemple pour remplacer avantageusement la balle de tennis coupé qui protège le crochet à remorque de votre voiture ou le levier de vitesse.

Ensuite découpez le reste comme un lapin et préparez la marinade : 1 litres de vin (bourgogne de préférence), une feuille de laurier, un gros oignon piqué avec un clou de girofle, un demi céleri pomme émincé, une petite carotte (pas trop ça adouci trop la sauce), une gousse d'ail. Laissez re poser au frigo 24-72h, pas plus. Jetez le clou de girofle, retirez les pièces de chat et passer la sauce. Dans une cocotte chauffée à feu vif bien grillé les morceaux rapidement, y brunir une demi cuillère à soupe de farine puis déglacez avec la marinade. Ajoutez une vingtaine de petits oignons pelés entier, 200 grammes de champignons (à volonté) coupés en quatres, cuisson à feu doux à couvert 1h. A côté grillez 50 grammes de lardons et rajoutez les 15 minutes avant la fin de cuisson (sinon ça donne trop de goût). A la fin saupoudrez de ciboulette finement émincée, servir avec une polenta ou une purée maison et des choux de bruxelles !


----------



## N°6 (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai chopé le chat de la voisine et je viens de finir de le préparer. Je vous présente ma recette ! [...]



Mesdemoiselles, admirez un peu cet homme qui dans son extraordinaire amour des bonnes choses de la vie, n'hésite pas à cuisiner pour vous dès potron-minet !    :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai chopé le chat de la voisine et je viens de finir de le préparer. Je vous présente ma recette !
> 
> Après un bref assomage (à volonté) découpez la tête et videz la rapidement, ensuite tapissez l'intérieur de gros sel et réserver. Enlevez son pyjama, tapissez aussi le côté chaire pour la conservation : ce fera un merveilleux matériau pour les bricolages hivernaux de vos enfants !
> 
> ...



Je vais essayer avec le mien et je vous donne des nouvelles.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai chopé le chat de la voisine et je viens de finir de le préparer. Je vous présente ma recette !
> 
> Après un bref assomage (à volonté) découpez la tête et videz la rapidement, ensuite tapissez l'intérieur de gros sel et réserver. Enlevez son pyjama, tapissez aussi le côté chaire pour la conservation : ce fera un merveilleux matériau pour les bricolages hivernaux de vos enfants !
> 
> ...



Ca fait envie... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer avec le mien et je vous donne des nouvelles.



Vu la tronche qu'il tire, il a du entendre ce que tu as dit, là !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait envie... :love:  :love:  :love:



Nan, pas à moi ... J'ai horreur des  ... choux de Bruxelles !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer avec le mien et je vous donne des nouvelles.


Méfiance avec ceux là, leur poils fais illusion et à la fin tu as juste pour deux au maximum !


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Méfiance avec ceux là, leur poils fais illusion et à la fin tu as juste pour deux au maximum !


Moi, je les commande à l'élevage : ils me les préparent au bon poids 

Pour 2, pour 4, pour une réunion de famille ...


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je les commande à l'élevage : ils me les préparent au bon poids
> 
> Pour 2, pour 4, pour une réunion de famille ...



Quelle grosse chatte...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je les commande à l'élevage : ils me les préparent au bon poids
> 
> Pour 2, pour 4, pour une réunion de famille ...



Ce chat à déjà fait saliver SM à l'automne dernier !


----------



## rennesman (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai chopé le chat de la voisine et je viens de finir de le préparer. Je vous présente ma recette !
> 
> Après un bref assomage (à volonté) découpez la tête et videz la rapidement, ensuite tapissez l'intérieur de gros sel et réserver. Enlevez son pyjama, tapissez aussi le côté chaire pour la conservation : ce fera un merveilleux matériau pour les bricolages hivernaux de vos enfants !
> coupez le reste comme un lapin et préparez la marinade : 1 litres de vin (bourgogne de préférence), A la fin saupoudrez de ciboulette finement émincée, servir avec une polenta ou une purée maison et des choux de bruxelles !



Etrange cette méticulosité sadique...
En meme temps, j'ai lu aux infos qu'en suisse y'avait un serial killer zoophyle qui coupait les tétons des chevres et des bovins paissant tranquillement dans les alpages avant de vertement les englander.
mais bon, on accuse pas sans preuves.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Etrange cette méticulosité sadique...
> En meme temps, j'ai lu aux infos qu'en suisse y'avait un serial killer zoophyle qui coupait les tétons des chevres et des bovins paissant tranquillement dans les alpages avant de vertement les englander.
> mais bon, on accuse pas sans preuves.


C'est pas de la méticulosité sadique, c'est que j'aime pas perdre ce qui peut encore servir ! 


Ah ouais le sadique zoophile ! le bonheur actuel de nos journalistes


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2005)

SM, voyons, c'est pas sérieux... Ne fais pas ça ! 

Une demi-feuille de laurier, c'est bien suffisant (et encore...)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

oui j'aurais du ajouter "à volonté" sinon on va cryer au fasciste


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2005)

A paraître prochainement : "Les recettes de Supermoquette". Au menu :
- civet de chat
- tournedos de cocker
- saucisson de teckel
- filets de poisson rouge
- hachis parmentier de hamster
... et plein d'autres recettes originales.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> - saucisson de teckel



Çui là, il est facile à faire, t'enlèves les pat ... moignons, tu coupes la tête et la queue, tu fais un n½ud à chaque bout, et t'as ton saucisson !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

Non, ce n'est pas si simple. Il faire bien l'attacher et rouler dessus au moins 3 fois avec une voiture de gabarit moyen, sinon la viande et la graisse, ainsi que les quelques épice que vous lui avez administré avant de le tuer, se mélangent bien. Sinon y a des gros bouts comme dans le chorizo et ça devient dur à trancher correctement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2005)

Et surtout il faut penser à le raser avant. Parce que les poils, c'est pas très bon.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout il faut penser à le raser avant. Parce que les poils, c'est pas très bon.




*Pour séparer la peau du corps*
rien ne vaut un bon ébouillantage en règle.

Maintenant, ce qui me gène avec la méthode de la bagnole, c'est qu'elle broie les os.
Mieux vaut ébouillanter le chat, le désosser et l'attendrir à coups de pilon.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai chopé le chat de la voisine et je viens de finir de le préparer. Je vous présente ma recette !




chez nous on cuisine comme cela avec une lievre ou un lapin, voir les 2
quand les chasseurs ne sont pas bon tireur     

mais, il y a un petite difference :
apres la sortie du frigo on prends les morceau de viande pour les emietter ...
en final sa donne un ragu -aspect sauce bolognaise- qu'on servira en plat unique avec des pates (fraiches de preferences) :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

Ah merci robertav, ça va varier mes menus ! :love:

Effectivement c'est un plat qui s'apprête au lapin car ici le chat en est le substitut !


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout il faut penser à le raser avant. Parce que les poils, c'est pas très bon.


Ah, tu es comme moi : tu manges le saucisson avec sa peau


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, ce qui me gène avec la méthode de la bagnole, c'est qu'elle broie les os.
> Mieux vaut ébouillanter le chat, le désosser et l'attendrir à coups de pilon.


Oui, mais c'est un travail de titan !
Pour les cuisses passe encore, mais pour les cotes !
Un chat sans os, c'est comme un poisson sans arètes, finalement, cela n'a pas le même goût.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas si simple. Il faire bien l'attacher et rouler dessus au moins 3 fois avec une voiture de gabarit moyen, sinon la viande et la graisse, ainsi que les quelques épice que vous lui avez administré avant de le tuer, se mélangent bien. Sinon y a des gros bouts comme dans le chorizo et ça devient dur à trancher correctement.



  



			
				 Le garde Chiourme électronique de service a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pour séparer la peau du corps*
> rien ne vaut un bon ébouillantage en règle.
> 
> Maintenant, ce qui me gène avec la méthode de la bagnole, c'est qu'elle broie les os.
> Mieux vaut ébouillanter *le chat*, le désosser et l'attendrir à coups de pilon.



Là, on voit ceux qui suivent, il est ici question d'un teckel !


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

J'en reviens au chat et à sa cuisson, eh bien, sachez chers amis que rien n'arrète l'Education Nationale !

J'en veux pour preuve : http://www2.ac-lille.fr/clg-douchy/REP_DOUCHY/ce1.htm
regardez le paragraphe concernant (consternant ?) la lettre C...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

On y vient ! Ma recette est véritable !!!


----------



## N°6 (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'en reviens au chat et à sa cuisson, eh bien, sachez chers amis que rien n'arrète l'Education Nationale !
> 
> J'en veux pour preuve : http://www2.ac-lille.fr/clg-douchy/REP_DOUCHY/ce1.htm
> regardez le paragraphe concernant (consternant ?) la lettre C...




Les enfants sont formidables, c'est plein de bonnes excuses dans cette page 

"Chérie ? :love: 

- Oui ?

- Je vais chez Alain pour astiquer un avion.

- Ah ? Tu rentreras tard ? 

-Non non, t'inquiète pas !


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On y vient ! Ma recette est véritable !!!


Moi, je te crois et pour ne pas te laisser seul, je vais moi aussi apporter ma pierre à l'édifice.
Voilà une recette italienne (de Vicenza pour être précis).

Je n'ai pas le temps de la traduire, il faut quand même je bosse entre 2 posts 
Mais Robertav, peut être as-tu quelques minutes ?



> Se hai deciso di farlo in pentola, occorre prima di tutto che cercate di vedere quello che é più in carne, sperando di trovare uno che non abbia superato i due anni d'eà, e che la sua padrona ti abbia fatto un dispetto qualche tempo fa.
> Un buon mattino prendete il fucile e andate fuori presto, dicendo a casa che andate a prendere un poco d'aria. Meglio sarebbe che il giorno prima ci avesse fatto una bella nevicata, di quelle che rimangono per terra per quindici giorni.
> Appena vedete il gatto in questione, fatte finta di non vederlo; nascondetevi dietro a un angolo, caricate il fucile, e fatte quel che dovete fare. Portatevelo a casa dentro la borsa della spesa; per strada salutate tutti, e a chi vi domanda cosa fatte col fucile, ditegli che andate a tirare a un topo.
> Una volta arrivato a casa, chiudete bene il cancello, andate nell'orto e appendete il gatto su di un palo. Apritegli la pancia come si fa a un coniglio, e tirategli fuori tutte le budella, tenendo da parte il fegato. Tagliategli via la testa e datela al cane.
> ...


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

PS : elle est tout de même bien proche de celle porposée par Supermoquette.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas le temps de la traduire, il faut quand même je bosse entre 2 posts
> Mais Robertav, peut être as-tu quelques minutes ?



je vais essayer      



si t'as decidé de le cuire en casserole , avant tout il faut choisir le plus en chair (viande), avec espoir d'en trouver 1 qui a pas depassé les 2 ans d'age et que sa patronne t'as fait une vacherrie il y a quelqus temp .
un bon matin prenez un fusil et aller dehors tot , disant a la maissonée que vous allez prendre de l'air.
le mieux serait que le jour avant ai neigé , tellement forte pour avoir la neige pendant 15 jours.
quand vous voyez le chat en question faites semblant de pas le voir , cache vous derriere un coin  ......



*est que cela vous interesse ou j'arrete là la traduction ? *


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

Tu es une vraie princesse Robertav.

On va les laisser se décider, entre temps nous aurons le temps de goûter à la recette


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

Continue !!!!


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

la suite :



> Dès que vous voyez le chat en question, faites comme si vous ne l'aviez pas vu ; cachez vous à un coin de maison, cahrgez votre fusil, et faites ce que vous devez faire. Emmenez-le chez vous dans le sac des courses; en chemin, saluez les gens comme à l'habitude, et si on vous demande ce que vous faites avec un fusil,répondez que vous allez tirer des taupes.
> Une fois chez vous, fermez bien la porte, allez dansle jardin et pendez le chat à un crochet. Ouvrez-lui le ventre, comme vous le feriez à un lapin, et sortez-en tous les boyaux, en réservant le foie. Coupez-lui la tête et donnez-la au chien.
> 
> Creusez alors un beau trou dans la neige, et mettez-y le chat que vous recouvrirez de neige. Rentrez à l'intérieur, mettez le foie au réfrigérateur, et allez aux toilettes vous laver les mains comme Ponce Pilate; et puis au bistrot boire un verre. Samedi, allez vous confesser, dimanche, allez communier.
> ...



je retourne au taff...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

Et le Mao style dans tout ça.....?


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et le Mao style dans tout ça.....?


On y pensera après manger.
Il y a des priorités dans la vie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

cachez vous deiere un coin , chargée le fusil et faites ce que vous devez faire.
ammene-le a la maison dans le sac des courses ; en route saluez tulmonde et qui vous demande ce que vous faite avec un fusil dites leur que vous allez a la chasse d'un rat.
une fois arrivée a la maison , fermée bien le portail , allez dans le jardin et suspendez le chat a un poteau, ouvrez lui le ventre comme pour  un lapin , sortez toutes les tripes mais mettez le foie a part.
coupez la tete et donne la au chien.
maintenant creusez un trou dans la neige, mettez dedans le chat et puis rebouchez le trou, rentrez dans la maison et mettez au frigo le foie dans un bol , allez puis dans la salle de bain vous laver les mainscomme fait Ponzio Pilatoet et apres allez au bistrot boire un verre.
samedi allez vous confesser et dimanche allez s'y prendre la comunion.
laissez le chat sous la neige pendant 8 jours , restant vigilant qu'il reste bien sous la neige et che le chien soit attaché a la chaine.
12 heures avant de le mettre en casserole , retirez le de la neige et quand il sera bien tendre , ebouillantez-le et lavez-le bien le laissant un peu suspendu a un egouttoir.
faitez le en morceaux et mettez le a la casserole ave 1 oignon , une caotte, une branche de celeri, 1 ou 2 tetes d'ail le tout bien emincée.
mettez s'y aussi 1 ou 2 feuille de laurrier , quelques graine de poivre et 4 5 de genévrier , une pincée de epices et saler comme il faut .Noyez le tout dans du vin blanc sec et puis mettez le tout a la cave a marier toute la nuit.
le lendemain egouttez  les morceaux de viande du vin , bien secher et apres faire risoler en une poile avec un peu d'huile.
quand le tout aura pris des couleurs sortez la viande de l'huile et jetée le reste.
 emincée finement un oignon , du persil et une tete d'ail et mettez ceci  dans un'autre poile avec un peu de beurre et huile , ajoutez des feuilles de sauge et un petit rameau de romarin.
laisser dorer et rajoutez les morceau du chat
10 minutes apres jettez par dessus 4-5 pelée de tomates ou un epu du concentrée de tomate., melanger avec une cuilliere en bois , ajoutez un verre de vin blanc et 1 de rouge, couvrez avec un couvercle et faire cuire pour 1h30 ou 2h , mouillant le tout avec du buillon si sa seche de trop . A la fin rajoutez le foie bien emincée.
mettez les morceau du chat dans l'assiette avec son jus et apportele en table accompagné de polentachaude.
dites que c'est un lapin fermier , elevée avec de l'herbe e farine et tu verras quelle acclamation tu auras.
quand tulmonde aura terminé de manger et boire , servez avec le petit snap (grappa)  le "scoop" .....


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

Bravo pour la traduction ! (ma version est un peu différente bien sur)

mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait le peler (et pas l'ébouillanter)


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

Ah ouais pas mal le coup du foie !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

je l'ai deja posté , je ne sais plus où mais revoila l'histoire....     


pas loins de chez nous en italie (moi j'avais une dixaine d'année ) il y avat un resto tres reputé avec un tas d'etoiles et pour y avoir droit a une table il fallait reserver des mois a l'avance.

mon pere un jour a finalment eu une table..... il y vas avec toutes sa joyeuse bande ,
des gars dont la bouffe ,  le vin  et la bonne deconnade c'est primordial

le repas le plus cotés dans ce resto c'est le lievre au salmi , une specialité dont mon pere et ses amis rafollent 

le lendemain, dimanche , il se retouvent a leur bistro en vantant encore et encore la bouffe de la veille et en se promettant de y aller le plus tot possible

mardi matin mamancherie va acheter son journal regional comme tout le jour et :
suite a differentes plaintes de chats disparu dans un quartier où se trouvait ce restaurant, ils ont fait une enquete : la chambre froide de ce restaurant etait rempli de chat !!!!!!!!        

pas la peine de vous dire où  mon pere est couru  le soir en lisant l'article


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de vous dire où  mon pere est couru  le soir en lisant l'article


Dévaliser la chambre froide ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait le peler (et pas l'ébouillanter)




on voit que toi tu as pas eu des grand-parents possedant une proprieté agricole      


pour le peler avant il faut l'ebouillanter !!!!! ou c'est seulement pour les poulet ?    :rateau:


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on voit que toi tu as pas eu des grand-parents possedant une proprieté agricole


Voyons, voyons, moi aussi, je viens de la terre (Gualdo Tadino près de Perugia) mais chez nous, on donne un coup de canif et on arrache la peau (que l'on utilise à d'autres fins)


----------



## N°6 (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le peler avant il faut l'ebouillanter !!!!! ou c'est seulement pour les poulet ?



Non, d'ailleurs c'est pareil aussi pour les dindes !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Non, d'ailleurs c'est pareil aussi pour les dindes !





pauvres plumes !!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## rennesman (22 Septembre 2005)

Ca me rapelle un vers du victor hugo mystique des dernieres années qui disait a peu pres ceci 'qui sait si les outrages , les douleurs et les peines que nous infligeons a l'ane ,au cheval et au boeuf, ne nous sont pas retournés et payés en Attila , en Hitler, et en Nérons, par le noir calcul du ciel et de la sombre alchimie.....
* j'ai remplacé Nemrod par Hitler pour contemporanéiser le vers...
Désolé si j'eleve un peu ce débat.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

tu piges rien dis-donc...


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

continue à manger de la salade


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu piges rien dis-donc...



mais alors rien du tout....on dirait qu'il a l'humour d'un Saccharomyces cerevisiae
et en plus, ça se mange....


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais alors rien du tout....on dirait qu'il a l'humour d'un Saccharomyces cerevisiae


Eucaryote unicellulaire toi même !

restons poli. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on mange des chats, qu'on n'en reste pas moins civils


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on mange des chats, qu'on n'en reste pas moins civils



et vice et versa.....


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

Le saviez-vous :

Il faut faire souffrir l'animal avant de le tuer.
ça lui procure des vertues aphrodisiaques.

moralité :
Tapez du chat, pour se taper de la chatte...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Le saviez-vous :
> 
> Il faut faire souffrir l'animal avant de le tuer.
> ça lui procure des vertues aphrodisiaque.
> ...



sauf que la soufrance rend la chair plus ferme....donc.....


----------



## rennesman (22 Septembre 2005)

c'est quoi le prochain thread que t'ouvres jahrom?
'Votre technique pour désanusser un cochon avec un couteau a huitres?' 
c'est joisse!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

ça par contre ça me coupe l'appétit     :sick:


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> 'Votre technique pour désanusser un cochon avec un couteau a huitres?'



Ha, bah tu vois, quand tu veux.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

Rennesman a dit:
			
		

> 'Votre technique pour désanusser un cochon avec un couteau a huitres?'



ça va plaire au PurFils ça..... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rapelle un ver du victor hugo .



Que Victor Hugo ait un ver, depuis le temps qu'il est mort, ça n'a rien d'étonnant. il doit même en avoir un paquet...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va plaire au PurFils ça..... :love:



Non, c'est pas pratique du tout un couteau à huitre pour désanusser. 
Mais alors pas du tout du tout !


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est pas pratique du tout un couteau à huitre pour désanusser.
> Mais alors pas du tout du tout !


Personnellement, je serais plutôt attiré par l'utilisation d'une scie à cloche, ce qui permet de faire de belles tailles circulaires.

Ceci dit, nous nous éloignons du sujet... et les chats courent toujours


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

Voila, starmac a résumé avec brio la problématique du désanussage de porc. 
De trop grosses fesses il a, le porc !

En revanche, pour le chat... J'ai bien un couteau à huitres qui traine quelque part, moi... 
Minou ! minouminouminou ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je serais plutôt attiré par l'utilisation d'une scie à cloche, ce qui permet de faire de belles tailles circulaires.
> 
> Ceci dit, nous nous éloignons du sujet... et les chats courent toujours




surtout celui qui griffe ma belle titine !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

toute cette histoire me fait penser au fil qu'avait ouvert Mackie il y a bientot un an....
avec cette video en entete... 
sacré Mackie, je sens que ça va plaire a notre Rennesman preferé....


[Edith]faut rendre a cesar...le fil en question...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cachez vous deiere un coin , chargée le fusil et faites ce que vous devez faire.
> ammene-le a la maison dans le sac des courses ; en route saluez tulmonde et qui vous demande ce que vous faite avec un fusil dites leur que vous allez a la chasse d'un rat.
> une fois arrivée a la maison , fermée bien le portail , allez dans le jardin et suspendez le chat a un poteau, ouvrez lui le ventre comme pour  un lapin , sortez toutes les tripes mais mettez le foie a part.
> coupez la tete et donne la au chien.
> ...


Pour le vin blanc, préférer les vins de Bordeaux. Ce sont les meilleurs (j'suis pas du tout chauvin, moi). 
 



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> ... et les chats courent toujours


Et oui. Les chats, ça court. Mais au pays de Mme Tacker, grâce à qui on se marre bien, c'est désormais interdit. Au grand dam des nobliaux qui aimaient ça.


----------



## DarkNeo (21 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai deja posté , je ne sais plus où mais revoila l'histoire....
> 
> 
> pas loins de chez nous en italie (moi j'avais une dixaine d'année ) il y avat un resto tres reputé avec un tas d'etoiles et pour y avoir droit a une table il fallait reserver des mois a l'avance.
> ...




Si il fait miaou demain, tu seras fixée


----------



## NED (21 Décembre 2005)

Quelles vies trépidantes !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sauf que la soufrance *rend la chair plus ferme*....donc.....



D'où l'expression ... "s'en taper le kiki sur le poulailler" ! :rateau:


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Ah oui, je voulais le dire depuis longtemps, mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion.
Le C.C.C., c'est l'acronyme du Chaos Computer Club, le regroupement de hackers le plus respectable de la planète.
Je n'aime pas trop qu'on s'amuse avec ce sigle.


----------



## House M.D. (21 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toute cette histoire me fait penser au fil qu'avait ouvert Mackie il y a bientot un an....
> avec cette video en entete...
> sacré Mackie, je sens que ça va plaire a notre Rennesman preferé....
> 
> ...



Mouarf... alors celle-là est excellente !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le C.C.C., c'est l'acronyme du Chaos Computer Club



Mais pas du tout, c'est celui du cabinet d'avocats newyorkais Coleman, Coleman and Coleman !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le C.C.C., c'est l'acronyme du Chaos Computer Club



Tant que ce n'est pas celui du Comité Contre la Connerie, ça va.     

Toi aussi, joue à trouver des significations rigolotes à l'acronyme "C.C.C.". :love:


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi, joue à trouver des significations rigolotes à l'acronyme "C.C.C.". :love:


 
T'es sûr ? Parce qu'avec canard on doit pouvoir s'amuser..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

*Des exemples*
à proposer ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Canards Crevés au Compost ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ? Parce qu'avec canard on doit pouvoir s'amuser..



Ha oui tiens... sauf que "Con Comme l''iCanard"... ça marche pas   
Disons, "Cretin Comme Coincoin"...  :rateau:


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Canards Crevés au Compost ???


C'est Iduck qui va être content !


----------



## Fulvio (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Des exemples*
> à proposer ?



J'en ai un trop fendard : Cu Clux Clan


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai un trop fendard : Cu Clux Clan


Ouiap surtout qu'on y avait pas pensé avant.....
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111745&highlight=C.C.C


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Des exemples*
> à proposer ?



*Une "Spéciale PurFils"*
Charcuteries, Cervelas, et autres Cochonnailles


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Décembre 2005)

Canard, Cochon, Camenbert :love::love:


----------



## Fulvio (22 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouiap surtout qu'on y avait pas pensé avant.....
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111745&highlight=C.C.C



Connerie, connerie, chié !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

cacaboum disait détronc


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2005)

tu voulais dire "d'étron", je suppose ?


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Connerie, connerie, chié !


............LAULE..............


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

sors du corps de meldon !


----------



## Malow (22 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi ce matin, ce fut, café, clope, caca :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui tiens... sauf que "Con Comme l''iCanard"... ça marche pas
> Disons, "Cretin Comme Coincoin"...  :rateau:



Crétin Comme Concombre, c'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce matin, ce fut, café, clope, caca :rose:


arrête de m'imiter tu vas mal finir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est Iduck qui va être content !



Oui, je me marre bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

Essayons avec chatte ! 

Chaude Comme Chatte


----------



## Malow (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arrête de m'imiter tu vas mal finir



Ah, tu as aussi le Caca Collé au Culcul :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2005)

moi en scooter ce matin c'était "couilles carrément congelées"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> moi en scooter ce matin c'était "couilles carrément congelées"



T'as pas vu le bâton de colin du Cap'tain Igloo, aussi? ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas vu le bâton de colin du Cap'tain Igloo, aussi? ...



Tiens Patochman, j'en ai une spéciale pour toi : Corse Carrément Comique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

C'était pas de l'humour...


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

CheCheChe??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Décembre 2005)

*ULTIME !*
Cuisse de Canard Confite.







:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Cuand Cé Consmar


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ULTIME !*
> Cuisse de Canard Confite.
> 
> 
> ...



Miam, miam !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Miam, miam !  :love:



révoltant: de l'autoantropophagisme :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Canard, Cochon, Camenbert :love::love:



*Un normand*
qui orthographie mal Camembert...


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Comme j'ai la sombre impression d'être suivi, je dirais....


*C*arrément *C*oncasseur de *C*ailloux !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

Ça C'est Certain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> révoltant: de l'autoantropophagisme :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



Enfin, voyons, quelle est cette affirmation sans fondement ? Manger du canard, c'est de l'anatophagie, pas de l'ant*h*ropophagie !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> dans le doute je l'ai aussitot recadré.



Jugulaire ! Jugulaire ! Sir, Yes Sir !


----------

